# Avet for jigging, thoughts??



## vette0429

I have a Torium 16 on a Hopper rod that has served me well for 2 seasons. I am ready to move up a little. Thinking of Avet LX 6/3 or HX. Want some opinions on the 2. I am wondering if the Hx might feel a little big? Would be used primarily at floaters.

Thanks,
Chris Hoover
Ron Hoover RV and Marine


----------



## Bill Fisher

i think you'll be wishing you could apply more drag than it's capable of......

the HX?, depends on the model..... the *HX 5/2 MC Raptor *might be a bit heavy but certainly has the drag and capacity

i'm not real familiar with avets but i am familiar with fishing boudreaux/perdido

gimmee a holler anytime y'all might need some extra ballast out there in the spring, summer, or fall


----------



## mcgolfer

i purchased the lx 6/3 and have had several issues with that model. i would not mind trying the new hx raptor as i enjoy the shimano torsa 30 as a jigger so the weight would not bother me to much....rick


----------



## jjordan

why buy jigs when live bait is free..............i have several avets and havny had any issues but if i was gettin a reel for just jiggin i would go with an accurate, the avets have a lil more play with the anti reverse, but since you have been using a torium i assume you are used to that, as far as drag goes you wont have any issues with them, i have caught numerous big snapper grouper and ajs on my lx 2sp. may consider the jx 2sp for jigging though, the narrower spool would be better


----------



## drfishalot

you can pretty much do everything with the LX-2. It will cast topwater nicely (tuna to 96 lbs), jig and bottom fish in general. I did break the handle off on mine the 2nd year which I don't they they charged to fix (good cust service). I haven't needed the low gear yet. there is more slack in the anti reverse than some other reels but...I don't know that the fish really care about that.


----------



## surfcowboy

I landed a 105# yellow on my Avet LX 6/3 in about 10mins i think it was.


----------



## tbuckshot

The LX is too wide for my taste. Prefer the JX size. Great product. I currently do plenty of jigging with an MXJ, but it is too small for real duty.


----------



## abz400

i'm always reading this forum for info,keep them going.


----------



## vette0429

Thanks for the input. I started out at the MXL, went up to the LX and then the HX until I confused the heck out of myself. I can't get the JX where I am buying these (long story) but I get a pretty good deal, new, on the models I can chosoe from. I like the size of my 16 Torium so I am most nervous about getting a reel that feels too big for my intended purpose. I think I need to go put my hands on some before I make a final decision.


----------



## ksong

Avet LX/HX are favorite for tuna jig fishermen.
There are two issues with them in my opinion. 
The max drag and binding problem. the max dag of LX is about 16 - 18 lbs and about 22 lbs at strike for HX. The drag might be adequate for those who use light drag. But I use 22 - 25 lbs drag at strike when I jig for tuna. 
Both reels have binding problems when using heavy drag.

I heard Avet Raptor reels solved both problems, I haven't had a chance to look at those reels yet.

I checked Stingray 400 reel. The reel is like a upgraded Avet MX reel.
The reel has an excellent free spool like Avet, but also has over 25 lbs max drag at strike with little binding problem. 
Some said the reel is a kind of copy of Avet reel as for design of the reel.
I don't know about it. But it is definitely much better than Avet reels with cheaper price ( $189 ? ).


----------



## Chase This!

Unless Avets have added instant anti-reverse, I think they SUCK SUCK SUCK for jigging. Just try one, versus say a Shimano Torium or Trinadad. 

Slam. Click. Slam. Click. It is very annoying, and gets old quick.

If they have added this feature, sweet. If not, do yourself a favor and get another Shimano.

Brandon


----------



## Bill Fisher

vette0429 said:


> I think I need to go put my hands on some before I make a final decision.


i didn't know the avets were so overpriced 'til i looked at charkbait's weekly specials today........ http://www.charkbait.com/specials.htm#Special_1

for that kinda money, you oughta put your hands on a goriilla 12C and see how _it_ feels....... sweet little hunk o'metal


----------



## Bill Fisher

okuma has a bad rep but i'd like to see an honest review of these...... http://www.charkbait.com/specials.htm#Special_2

i like the looks o'the 10 but not no harness lugs (like the gorilla 12C)..... wish i could pick up one the 15s to see how it feels


----------



## Chase This!

Bill Fisher said:


> okuma has a bad rep but i'd like to see an honest review of these...... http://www.charkbait.com/specials.htm#Special_2


Dang near the same price as a Tiagra. NO THANKS. If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it with an Okuma. 

Brandon


----------



## Bill Fisher

Chase This! said:


> Dang near the same price as a Tiagra. NO THANKS. If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it with an Okuma.
> 
> Brandon


tiagra got some jigging & chunking reels?..... i missed that when i went shopping and and bot one them little alltunacan 12Cs and a 30VSX

gotta link?


----------



## Pocboy

Hey bandwagon bill, you bot one?


----------



## Chase This!

Bill Fisher said:


> tiagra got some jigging & chunking reels?..... i missed that when i went shopping and and bot one them little alltunacan 12Cs and a 30VSX
> 
> gotta link?


There I go. I forget all about jigging. Really, who jigs??? 

That link you posted had Okuma 50s and 80s that were about the same price as REAL reels. No thanks.

Brandon


----------



## LBS

I've used my LX 6/3 and MX 6/4 and never had any problems with them jigging, and jigging hard. Even used the LX 6/3 on a full roller guide rod once and it worked fine. The way I jig, my hand never comes off of the handle so anti-reverse isn't an issue.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Chase This! said:


> That link you posted had Okuma 50s and 80s that were about the same price as REAL reels. No thanks.


wow!, i went back and looked..... ure right!..... pricey little bastids ain't they

didn't even pay attention to'em.... i just liked the looks o'them little ones

got a friend down here that likes to run out to boudreax/perdido to a little nighttime jigging every-once-in-awhile...... jigging and chunking gives me sumpin to do waiting on the sword bite

funny thing tho...... can't hardly call it jigging..... no real 'jiggin' involved...... the doggone yellerfin just hit'em on the drop before you get a chance to do any real jiggin'

i like it cuz you can get a 10oz diamond jig down there quicker'n a chunk (less messy too )

i've only got the one little tunacan conventional for jigging that i ain't even had a chance to use yet and here you go and gettin me all excited about tiagra jiggers now that i'm thinkin about picking up one more conventional


----------



## Bill Fisher

LBS said:


> The way I jig, my hand never comes off of the handle so anti-reverse isn't an issue.


man!,.......... that's gotta be tough

whudda ya do?........... wear one them beer can hats?


----------



## LBS

*Nah...*



Bill Fisher said:


> man!,.......... that's gotta be tough
> 
> whudda ya do?........... wear one them beer can hats?


I just catch a fish every drop, and take a beer break after each one....







:dance:


----------



## Boboe

Bill Fisher said:


> tiagra got some jigging & chunking reels?..... i missed that when i went shopping and and bot one them little alltunacan 12Cs and a 30VSX
> 
> gotta link?


I've never had any trouble chunking with a Tiagra 50 Wide. Rod sits in the rod holder with the clicker on, and reel in freespool. I feed the line by hand from the rod tip. When I feel him pick up the chunk I drop the line, reach back, and put the reel in strike. Got'm on!


----------



## Chase This!

Boboe said:


> I've never had any trouble chunking with a Tiagra 50 Wide. Rod sits in the rod holder with the clicker on, and reel in freespool. I feed the line by hand from the rod tip. When I feel him pick up the chunk I drop the line, reach back, and put the reel in strike. Got'm on!


Yes sir. That's what I call money!!! But DAMNN I hate chunking. Too messy and too much work. I think I am going to completely give up on tuna in 2010.

Brandon


----------



## drfishalot

I was thinkin the lx-2 had more drag than that.
was thinkin ~16 strike and 22-24 max. (not counting the thumb) 
maybe not the best reel ever made, but very adequate and a jack of all trades type reel. I used the diawa boat braid the last time I spooled up and have like 500-600 yrds of line on that thing. 55 lb boat braid and 60 lb JB solid I believe.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Boboe said:


> I've never had any trouble chunking with a Tiagra 50 Wide. Rod sits in the rod holder with the clicker on, and reel in freespool. I feed the line by hand from the rod tip. When I feel him pick up the chunk I drop the line, reach back, and put the reel in strike. Got'm on!


me neither... but that's neither-here-nor-there

i prolly shouldna even mentioned chunkin since this the jiggin & poppin' froum.... but a tiagra 50W pretty much sux for jiggin

i only target tuna at night...... during the day,.. <shrug>,... well, they're a welcomed by-catch when trolling fer better schtuff

i _have _been known to cast at'em when the big schools surface but not too often.......... makes me feel like i'm no better'n a bay-fisherman


----------



## Boboe

Chase This! said:


> Yes sir. That's what I call money!!! But DAMNN I hate chunking. Too messy and too much work. I think I am going to completely give up on tuna in 2010.
> 
> Brandon


Well only a crazy person would rather chunk than bump troll hard tails and fliers! I only chunk when I have to.


----------



## ksong

LBS said:


> I just catch a fish every drop, and take a beer break after each one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dance:


After each one ?

I was fighting a 150 lbs bluefin.


----------



## mcgolfer

kil there isn't any fighting in that picture only beer drinking!!!! that must be one of the newer blanks if that is all the bend a 150lb bluefin puts in it.....rick


----------



## luna sea II

In defense of chunking: there are few things that get my blood flowing more than big yellowfins eating chunks right off the transom in the daylight.:wink:


----------



## ksong

mcgolfer said:


> kil there isn't any fighting in that picture only beer drinking!!!! that must be one of the newer blanks if that is all the bend a 150lb bluefin puts in it.....rick


Rick, when tuna takes lines, point the rod tip toward fish and have a beer relaxed. 

http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189256&highlight=bluefin+jigging+Hooked


----------



## ksong

luna sea II said:


> In defense of chunking: there are few things that get my blood flowing more than big yellowfins eating chunks right off the transom in the daylight.:wink:


The hardest thing on the long range boat out of San Diego is to resist not to use bait and to stay on jigs when there are hot bites on live bait.


----------



## Bill Fisher

on having a few sips whilst one is running...... but my 'live bait' don't seem to be as lively once i chunk-it-up 

:biggrin:


----------



## birdman77520

I started with the LX6/3 and love it for bottom fishing or even trolling, but when jigging I switched to the lighter MXL6/3...and thought I would go back to the LX when we were getting into larger poundage....never really have...since the MLX can bring anything in the the LX seems to....wouldn't get the single speed though...the double makes it work!! JT from Baytown/New Waverly


----------



## vette0429

*Got one*

Well I just got my LX 6/3 in silver. I was wanting the gunmetal but my connection was out of them. I am thinking of putting 80lb power pro on it with a topshot. Any thoughts on this? Also going with a hopper 5'8" that my Torium was on. Now I am looking for a rod to put my Torium on for my 5 year old to catch snapper and chubs with. Thanks for all the input guys.

Chris


----------



## drfishalot

well you could put 80 lb on but..... whats your reasoning on that issue.?
don't need 80 (drag is only like 22-24 lbs), you will have less line capacity, if your gonna cast with it (and it will cast nicely) you will get less distance. etc. I don't really see any benefit.

I had JB solid 60 lb (I believe) on mine then ADDED (after I lost some line) diawa 55 boat braid with the color change every ?10? meters or whatever. I love the small diameter of that line, seems to hold good (didn't check the breaking strength, and didn't need to check as I haven't had any break-offs). so now have like 600 yrds of line on the reel. havent' tried casting with the diawa line on top but am sure it will add a few yards of distance.
my 2 cents
vic


----------



## cubanfisherman

*avet*



Bill Fisher said:


> i didn't know the avets were so overpriced 'til i looked at charkbait's weekly specials today........ http://www.charkbait.com/specials.htm#Special_1
> 
> for that kinda money, you oughta put your hands on a goriilla 12C and see how _it_ feels....... sweet little hunk o'metal


 I respect your opinion but for the money avet,I have mxl hard fishing for last 3 year no service they are in my opinion one of the best reel in the market today


----------



## Pecos

vette0429 said:


> Well I just got my LX 6/3 in silver. I was wanting the gunmetal but my connection was out of them. I am thinking of putting 80lb power pro on it with a topshot. Any thoughts on this? Also going with a hopper 5'8" that my Torium was on. Now I am looking for a rod to put my Torium on for my 5 year old to catch snapper and chubs with. Thanks for all the input guys.
> 
> Chris


Congratulations, you will love that reel. I think 80lb is a little high for that reel. Go out to FTU and get some of that 60lb braid that changes color every 25' and you will like it a lot. Forget the topshot unless you are going to troll with your new rig. However, you might put on a nice 200lb or so wind on leader to combat groupers and AJs screwing you up on rig legs or other under water obstacles. I have that color change string on all of my bottom/jigging rigs and cannot say one bad thing about it.

Pecos


----------



## ssteel069

What do you guys think about the new SX raptor?? 26lbs of drag, I'm gonna order me one!


----------



## cubanfisherman

*avet*



ssteel069 said:


> What do you guys think about the new SX raptor?? 26lbs of drag, I'm gonna order me one!


 get it dont wait you will be a happy fisherman


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

39 replies and no one yet? OK:

Wear a mask and watch out for shrap metal...I hear Avets blow up.


----------



## Swells

Reel_Blessed II said:


> 39 replies and no one yet? OK:
> 
> Wear a mask and watch out for shrap metal...I hear Avets blow up.


The smell of one of those Averts blowing up is like the biggest stink pickle that ever watered your eyes. hwell:


----------

